# Himalayan



## janine3467 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello all. I am picking up our new kitten in two weeks' time. I am a bit confused and quite possibly dumb but the breeder I am buying the kitten from introduced me to his parents. Even though she says that the kitten is pedigree Himalyan, the mum is a Himalayan and the dad an exotic red. 
I thought that a Himalayan would have Himalayan parents??? Am I being taken for a ride?? At the end of the day, I fell in love with the kitten and look forward to him becoming part of our family. But I am just worried she is telling me fibbies.. thanks for any help


----------



## melanievan (Jul 16, 2013)

The Exotic_Shorthair_ is a breed of cat developed to be a shorthaired version of the Persian. The Exotic Shorthair is similar to the Persian in many ways, including temperament and conformation.Exotic shorthairs are a cross between an amercian or British shorthair and a Persian.A Himalayan is a colorpoint of a Persian,I dont know if that has helped you any but do your research and ask questions.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I mean, I'm definitely no expert on breeding cats, but seems a little fishy to me. The himalayan isn't an extremely new breed, and doesn't have any health problems that would require outcrossing, and if an outcross were to occur I would think it would be with a persian, or even a siamese, since those were the two main breeds used in creating the himalayan. 

When I looked online a quick look didn't show anything about outcrossing Himalayans. Definitely ask the breeder why they are.


----------



## janine3467 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you both. The breeder uses her boy (exotic) who throws "different things". I just found this info..... "While the Himalayan is considered a breed separate from the Persian by The International Cat Association, it is grouped together with the Persian and Exotic Shorthair (shorthaired version of the Persian) under a "Persian Breed Group standard". The Cat Fanciers' Association considers the Himalayan a color variation of the Persian rather than as a separate breed, although they do compete in their own color division."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Nothing fishy at all. Persians and Himalayans are the same breed, just a different colour expression
Exotics are the shorthair version. They are all pedigree cats, what has been posted above includes the breed origins and outcrosses, today they are accepted pedigree cats and no longer outcrossed. 

Depending on the breeding rules for the association they may be registered as Longhair Exotics or Shorthair Persians - all perfectly fine and within the guidelines.


----------



## janine3467 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thank you Spotty ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

